# Kilz Primer on plywood



## chong (Jul 27, 2011)

I want to replace top portion of my desk. I made it with a plywood and want to finish with high glossy latex.

I sanded, vacuumed and tack clothed. Then I applied a water based Klitz primer, a white one for both oil and water based paint.

Question I have is that it does not seem to dry out enough. Instruction states that it dries to touch in about 5 minutes and dires completely in 4 hours. Now it is actually dried but I feel the surface is somewhat sticky when I touch it. I left over night in the room, and still feel sticky though nothing comes out.

I sanded with 150 grit. I did not see any powder coming out, but it left very small balls, less than 1mm in diameter. The surface is getting smoother anyway. Is this stickiness normal and I just go ahead with final paint, or to wait until it completely dries out?

Thank you in advance for your opinions and suggestions.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you mean Kilz primer?

DM


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

im not a house painter but i dont think that any of those products will work for your project.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ok here's what i think the water base primer is activating the glue in the ply wood . get it smooth as you can then prime it with zinsser cover stain oil,a qt.should be enough.very fine sand dust off then paint.see what others say, but thats what id do:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I think that about hits the BULLSEYE. :laughing:

DM


----------



## chong (Jul 27, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Do you mean Kilz primer?
> 
> DM


Yes, it is KILZ PREMIUM, Primer/Sealer/Stainblocker, Interior-Exterior Water base, Tintable White...

So I guess I should have not used this for that purpose. How dumb


----------



## chong (Jul 27, 2011)

ltd said:


> ok here's what i think the water base primer is activating the glue in the ply wood . get it smooth as you can then prime it with zinsser cover stain oil,a qt.should be enough.very fine sand dust off then paint.see what others say, but thats what id do:yes:


So I guess water based primer is not for the plywood. I read this in one of the DIY web site. Oh well. 
Then my next question is do I sand the surface to get the Kilz primer off or to use zinsser on top of Kilz?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

no if your kilz is sticking just go over it lightly with fine sand paper ,dust off. cover stain prime , lightly sand ,and for the fun of it prime again:huh:.lightly sand ,dust off for this i like sherwin williams pro classic semi gloss.pro classic and all paints for that matter ,once its applied dont go back over it ,thats were you get the brush marks.now when i say lightly sand your just going up and down a few times


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ltd said:


> no if your kilz is sticking just go over it lightly with fine sand paper ,dust off. cover stain prime , lightly sand ,and for the fun of it prime again:huh:.lightly sand ,dust off for this i like sherwin williams pro classic semi gloss.pro classic and all paints for that matter ,once its applied dont go back over it ,thats were you get the brush marks.now when i say lightly sand your just going up and down a few times


 
With the grain of coarse:whistling2:


----------

